# GA PE - did not pass exam but license issued



## DjSyNN

About a year ago I sat for the PE for the first time and got the result that I didn't pass. Fast forward to now, and I get an email saying I need to renew my license. I go on the SoS website and see that my EIT was superceded and I have a PE license. I called SoS office and they put in a ticket to see what is going on. I know that GA gives you 5 points for being a veteran, but is that not communicated with NCEES? I didn't look into how it was scored either I just assumed I didn't pass, got to try again. Has anybody else had this happen to them?


----------

